# Tropica cap?



## Dead Bonsai (11 Dec 2015)

Just a quick question regarding Tropica substrate. Is it essential to have it capped? Is it possible to use it uncapped with a top layer of the Tropica powder? Similar to a lot of the videos I've watched where Ada Amazonia substrate is used with a top layer of the powder?

Thanks,

Scott.


----------



## alto (11 Dec 2015)

Use 1-2 cm Tropica Growth Substrate (it's much like a mineralized soil layer), then top with either sand, fine gravel or aquasoil (Tropica of course   - I prefer it over ADA;  local shop frequently sells out of the Tropica aquasoil: unlike the ADA soils, ammonia release is negligible. I've just used the powder as I prefer the smaller particle size)

Once wet, the Growth Substrate is rather like mud, whereas the Aquarium Soil remains particulate; the Soil noticeably "hydrates" over a couple of days - if you run the tank a few days before planting, then drop water level (as directed on Tropica website & videos), planting will be easier re less tendency for "floaters"


----------



## Dead Bonsai (11 Dec 2015)

That's great, thanks for the info Alto.


----------



## MatusG (4 Oct 2016)

Hi guys,

Hope you can help me with my question. I have 40 cube where i have in one half Tropica Substrate and on top of it JBL Manado. The other half is just sand. 

My problem us JBL manado which i want to remove from the tank and replace with sand. My question is, do I need to move all my live stock to temp tank or can I just suck manado out and top with sand?

Or should I top manado with sand, disturb manado and sand will go down and cover Tropica substrate and after that syphon manado out? 

I dont want to stres my live stock by catching them and moving them to temp tank or plastic box where I just need to get out some  gravel. I'm just not sure if Tropica substrate will start flying in the tank all over. 

Thank you all for advice.


----------



## alto (4 Oct 2016)

The Tropica growth substrate should be sitting rather like a mud layer on the bottom of the tank, but you may see clouds of silt/fines released into the water column as you remove plants & again as you remove the Manado

Before starting this process, I do daily water changes for a few days so that tank & tap are well matched, then if I need to do extra water changes during the plant & substrate removal process, tap water is very similar parameters  
I also add additional Seachem Prime (it's quite decent at binding nitrogenous compounds) during the process (I dilute the Prime into tap water before pouring into tank)

When removing plants, I turn down the filter flow & hold syphon close to whichever plant I'm pulling out - so that released dust etc goes out to my water change bucket 
Once water level drops to 50 - 60%, I refill tank (adding double dose Prime) & allow filter to run for 15-20 min
Then repeat process - pay attention to shrimp, if they act stressed, need to re-evaluate your process
Once plants are out, it's easy to syphon out the Manado etc

I find that moving livestock (net them slowly without any "chasing") to a quiet temporary tank is less stressful (to me) & apparently them 
I have the temporary tank prepared with ~ 50% tank & 50% tap water, water movement, heater etc, dim lighting, some leaves or wood for hiding areas ...
This way I can take as much time as I like for the rescape  

I suppose it depends on how much substrate/plants you need to remove, how clean your sand is (that you'll be adding to the tank) - some fish are much more stressed by activity in the tank than others.




MatusG said:


> Or should I top manado with sand, disturb manado and sand will go down and cover Tropica substrate and after that syphon manado out?


I don't think this will work very well in practise


----------



## MatusG (4 Oct 2016)

Thank you very much for your response. There is only one plant in the manado at the moment so I will not release anything from the substrate. Everything else is on wood or stones. The wood is sitting on top of manado so again i will not do any mess when removing it. I have ottos and pandas which can go crazy when i need to catch them.

I will add new wood in and move the stones and have lower amount of sand not like now. Just need to have tropica substrate covered.

Maybe working with clean tank without fishes will work better.

Here is the picture of the tank in case if it helps. 







Odoslané z môjho iPad cez Tapatalk


----------



## alto (4 Oct 2016)

I agree with your plan to just try syphoning out the Manado then - Cory's & Otos can be hard to net, especially in a smaller tank where it's difficult to maneuver a bigger net without crashing into plants etc   

Your tank looks great
- & very nice clean sand!


----------

